# fuel accumulator delete on a 16v pl engine



## tboygm97 (Dec 16, 2010)

hello great peeps of vortex. my main pump is getting noisier, and have been stalling lately. in tank pump is probably shot by now, so i'm just going to replace both pumps, and fuel lines. i've seen this thread in the jetta II forum that a lot of peeps have been deleting the fuel accumulator with success. mine is so rusted outside that i'm not even going to take a chance of reusing it. so, has anybody done this on a 16v pl engine. my car is an 87 rocco. tnx in advance for any inputs shared. lastly, should i go with a stk rated intank pump + a walbro gsl 392 inline pump, or bosch oem?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

No I have never deleted the accumulator but yes it has been done and people reported back that there were no bad side effects, at least right away. The accumulator does serve a purpose and as long as you know and understand that purpose and can live with the possible effects, it's fine to delete it. I know that new they are a bit expensive, most times you can get a good used one for cheap, and I also know that the hard lines are no longer sold by VW. So deleting it seems to be a option if you plan to stay with CIS and are on a tight budget. But the Walbro pump is an issue I can't comment much on as I don't know them well. Is that pump up to the same pressure as the Bosch pumps? Flow is no real issue as many pumps flow the required amount of fuel, but at what pressure?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

tboygm97 said:


> hello great peeps of vortex. my main pump is getting noisier, and have been stalling lately. in tank pump is probably shot by now, so i'm just going to replace both pumps, and fuel lines. i've seen this thread in the jetta II forum that a lot of peeps have been deleting the fuel accumulator with success. mine is so rusted outside that i'm not even going to take a chance of reusing it. so, has anybody done this on a 16v pl engine. my car is an 87 rocco. tnx in advance for any inputs shared. lastly, should i go with a stk rated intank pump + a walbro gsl 392 inline pump, or bosch oem?


for one, you can get new accumulators for about 80 bucks, for a brand new bosch piece.. i really doubt rust on the outside of the unit will have any effect in the way it operates.. the inside is what does all the work. as long as there is no fuel dripping out of it, there is no need to replace it.

and for two, i would stick with the bosch pump. the CIS system needs ~100psi to operate correctly..


----------



## ajrn (Dec 14, 2005)

Glegor-- like the previous poster, I'd need to replace the accumulator and the line from the pump to it.. 

I've never seen an accumulator for $80, new or otherwise.. Any details on where I can find one at that price??


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

most of them are $200+ new...

CIS fuel pressure should be 68-78psi...not 100psi.....

but this is all hoopla

you need to match the fuel system to the type of injectors, intake, head you intend to use


----------

